# gírias de chat



## Gemot

*Gente eu falando com algumas pessoas por MSN (Americanas) fico boiando com algumas gírias ... As vezes que falar alguma giriazinha e não sei O.O...*

*como se fala *

*Cara?*
*Meu irmão?*
*Foda-se?*
*Dane-se?*
*Chato ?*
*Idiota ?*
*Babacão ?*
*Meu ? (Gente eu sei como se fala , mas a "gíria em sí eu não sei"...*
*Muleque ?*
*Burro ?*
*Corno ?*


*E aí como é ? *


----------



## coolbrowne

Meu caro Gemot, benvido ao foro

Cara!  Normalmente gíria não dá para traduzir. Aqui vão algumas tentativas (uso americano, como pedido), só porque é domingo à noite :

*Cara? Man!*
*Meu irmão? My brother (geralmente refere-se aos de raça negra)*
*Foda-se? Fuck you!*
*Dane-se? Damn you!, Damn!*
*Chato ? <não exatamente> Pain in the ass (quer dizer muito chato, enchendo o saco)*
*Idiota ? Idiot *
*Babacão ? Asshole *
*Meu ? Yo!*
*Muleque ? <esquece, não existe> *
*Burro ? Stupid!*
*Corno ? <esquece, existe, mas não se usa> *
*E aí como é ? Wazzup (WHat's up)*

Começou entrando de sola, ô meu


----------



## olivinha

Olá.
Concordo que normalmente gíria não se deve traduzir, Cool, mas permita-me discordar (only slightly) de duas de suas sugestões.
Acho que "foda-se", em vez de "fuck you", corresponderia a "fuck it" e "dane-se" a "I don't give a damn" ou "the hell with it" (esta última mais a "que se dane").


----------



## coolbrowne

Meu caro *olivinha*, obrigado pelaas adições

Tem razão, eu estava pensando apenas na referência à 2a. pessoa (*fode-te* e *dana-te*, _se_ usásemos o *tu*). Quando o indivíduo _solta o verbo_ referindo-se à 3a. pessoa, seria como disse V. Exa. 

Apena um reparo, se me permite. Eu disse que *normalmente* gíria *não dá* para traduzir.





olivinha said:


> Concordo que normalmente gíria não se deve traduzir...


Ao contrário, acho que há exemplos de traduções muito boas (e até que as nossas acima nem estão más ). Claro que, como em quase toda tentativa de tradução, é bom ter contexto.

Ah!, outra coisa, *Gemot*: não é meu hábito usar o vocativo *Cara!* Foi só para entrar no espírito, hehe. 

Um abraço


----------



## olivinha

coolbrowne said:


> Meu caro *olivinha*, obrigado pelaas adições
> 
> Apena um reparo, se me permite. Eu disse que *normalmente* gíria *não dá* para traduzir.Ao contrário, acho que há exemplos de traduções muito boas (e até que as nossas acima nem estão más ). Claro que, como em quase toda tentativa de tradução, é bom ter contexto.


É verdade, Cool, tem toda a razão. 
Btw, sou "cara" e não "caro".


----------



## Outsider

Isso não é gíria. A maior parte é calão mesmo. Acho que o melhor no seu caso é fazer uma busca na Internet. Deve haver muitos sítios com as abreviaturas que procura.

Caso esteja interessado em outro tipo de abreviações de Internet, dê uma olhada a esta discussão antiga nos WRF.


----------



## coolbrowne

olivinha said:


> Btw, sou "cara" e não "caro".


Perdão, minha cara, que mancada  (e era só olhar no perfil...)


----------



## andre luis

Gemot, a maioria das "gírias" está cadastrada no Urbandictionary...e se você consegue se comunicar em inglês vai entender aquele site.
Abraço.


----------



## Gemot

não sei se é permitido palavrão ...
mas como é "Porra" em Inglês... 
Eu sei que nao dá pra traduzir ...mas dá pra ter uma noção ...
Mas acredito que ano que vem aprendo bem...
Fiz 6 anos de inglês e vou me mudar pra (Austrália) assim acho que irei melhorar meus ingles ... morar lá por tempo indefinido ...não vejo a hora ! ahaha


----------



## uchi.m

Gemot said:


> não sei se é permitido palavrão ...
> mas como é "Porra" em Inglês...
> Eu sei que nao dá pra traduzir ...mas dá pra ter uma noção ...
> Mas acredito que ano que vem aprendo bem...
> Fiz 6 anos de  Ingles e vou me mudar pra (Austrália) assim acho que irei melhorar meus ingles ... morar lá por tempo indefinido ...não vejo a hora ! ahaha



Você vai pra Sydney pra melhorar o seu inglês ou pra usar o "porra"??? 
Eu acho que lá eles usam o f-word ou o s-word no lugar de porra.


----------



## anjinho

_ mas como é "Porra" em Inglês..._

Acho que não temos uma palavra ou expressão que corresponda com precisão. Dizia "Damn," que é palavrão mais não muito mal.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Gemot said:


> não sei se é permitido palavrão ...
> mas como é "Porra" em Inglês...
> Eu sei que nao dá pra traduzir ...mas dá pra ter uma noção ...
> Mas acredito que ano que vem aprendo bem...
> Fiz 6 anos de Cultura Inglesa e vou me mudar pra Sidney (Austrália) assim acho que irei melhorar meus ingles ... morar lá por tempo indefinido ...não vejo a hora ! ahaha


Porra, no sentido de exclamação ? ou como sinônimo de esperma ?  (desculpem-me ladies...)
Se for exclamação, creio que há várias:
- Wow!
- Damn it!
- Jesus !
- Shit !
- My gosh!
- Oh my !

Todas elas, dependerão do contexto, é claro....


----------



## uchi.m

Olá anjinho, seja bem-vindo/a ao fórum!



anjinho said:


> _ mas como é "Porra" em Inglês..._
> 
> Acho que não temos uma palavra ou expressão que corresponda com precisão. Dizia "Damn," que é palavrão mais não muito mal.



Eu tenho certeza que _damn _é mais leve do que _porra_---é só ver a denotação de cada um!


----------



## Outsider

Traduzir palavrões não é fácil. É preciso encontrar uma palavra que tenha denotação _e conotação_ semelhantes. E as conotações dos palavrões são muito subjectivas. 

Dito isto, _f***_ é decididamente forte de mais para traduzir _porra_. _Damn_ e _s***_ são melhores, mas reparem que _s***_ é mais obsceno que _damn_...


----------



## uchi.m

Outsider said:


> Dito isto, _f***_ é decididamente forte de mais para traduzir _porra_. _Damn_ e _s***_ são melhores, mas reparem que _s***_ é mais obsceno que _damn_...



Mas aí que tá, Out: usa-se _porra _algumas vezes no sentido da 'F' word e, às vezes, no sentido da 'S' word... E cá entre nós, hein: _porra _é bem obscenão, até mais que cocô, eu acho


----------



## WAMORZINHO

a expressão mais ouvida é:
Oh Shit!
eu usaria como porra!!


----------



## Outsider

uchi.m said:


> Mas aí que tá, Out: usa-se _porra _algumas vezes no sentido da 'F' word e, às vezes, no sentido da 'S' word... E cá entre nós, hein: _porra _é bem obscenão, até mais que cocô, eu acho


Ora aí está! Dá-me a impressão que no Brasil "porra" soa mais obsceno que em Portugal. Aqui, uma senhora educada pode perfeitamente dizer "porra" em público, mas se disser "merda" já parece mais estranho. Mais um problema com a tradução de palavrões.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

uchi.m said:


> Mas aí que tá, Out: usa-se _porra _algumas vezes no sentido da 'F' word e, às vezes, no sentido da 'S' word... E cá entre nós, hein: _porra _é bem obscenão, até mais que cocô, eu acho



Cocô é palavrão ? Talvez uma palavra de baixo calão, mas palavrão ??   Merda sim é palavrão.


----------



## anjinho

_Eu tenho certeza que __damn é mais leve do que __porra

_Interessante. Pode ser - sou musico e a maioria do portugues que eu ouço vem dos outros musicos. Claro que a fala deles tem muito "cor." ;>


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Cocô é palavrão ? Talvez uma palavra de baixo calão, mas palavrão ??  Merda sim é palavrão.


 Não acho que cocô seja palavrão, merda é um jeito mais vulgar de falar cocô, acho que quase rodas as palavras usadas podem virar palavrões dependendo de como foram usadas.
Tem uma palavra no inglês para cocô, eh algo que soa como _poop_, mas eu não sei como falar


----------



## uchi.m

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Cocô é palavrão ? Talvez uma palavra de baixo calão, mas palavrão ??   Merda sim é palavrão.



Cocô não é palavrão, mas é uma referência à 'S' word.
Sêmen também não o é, mas é uma referência à palavra porra.

Qual é mais obsceno em sua opinião: apresentar cocô a alguém ou sêmen a alguém? E isso que não estou me referindo à fonte dos materiais


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

uchi.m said:


> Cocô não é palavrão, mas é uma referência à 'S' word.
> Sêmen também não o é, mas é uma referência à palavra porra.
> 
> Qual é mais obsceno em sua opinião: apresentar cocô a alguém ou sêmen a alguém? E isso que não estou me referindo à fonte dos materiais



Mestre Uchi.m, não posso responder sua pergunta porque não a entendi. Também teria asco se alguém me apresentasse as entranhas de um corpo de um animal, mas isso não tem nada a ver com a questão da palavra ser palavrão ou não. 

Será que tudo que é obsceno tem necessariamente que ser palavrão ? Em nossos países latinos, talvez sim, mas nos países da Escandinávia, por exemplo, o pior palavrão que existe é merda do Diabo, que pra nós parece café pequeno...

Só quis dizer anteriormente que não considerava cocô um palavrão, assim como tampouco considero sêmen ou esperma palavrões.


----------



## Outsider

Acho que nos estamos a afastar do tema, que são as abreviaturas de _chat_ para palavrões ingleses...


----------



## uchi.m

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Mestre Uchi.m, não posso responder sua pergunta porque não a entendi.


Sim, não entendeu porque pegou o bonde andando. Estávamos discutindo se _porra _e _shit _poderiam ser equivalentes.


Ricardo Tavares said:


> Também teria asco se alguém me apresentasse as entranhas de um corpo de um animal, mas isso não tem nada a ver com a questão da palavra ser palavrão ou não.


Eu também acho! Mas... assim, picanha e coração de frango, tudo bem, certo? 


Ricardo Tavares said:


> Será que tudo que é obsceno tem necessariamente que ser palavrão ? Em nossos países latinos, talvez sim, mas nos países da Escandinávia, por exemplo, o pior palavrão que existe é merda do Diabo, que pra nós parece café pequeno...


Tem uns cidadãos brasileiros muito inocentes que me vêm perguntar às vezes como se diz fdp, p** no c*, vá tomar no c*, e similares em japonês. 
Resposta: não tem, não tem, não tem. Aí eu digo: tem burro, maldito, estúpido, preguiçoso, serve? Eles olham pra mim e acham que eu tô zoando com a cara deles. Pois são bem esses os piores insultos na língua japonesa.


Ricardo Tavares said:


> Só quis dizer anteriormente que não considerava cocô um palavrão, assim como tampouco considero sêmen ou esperma palavrões.


Ok, fica anotado. Merda é cocô em palavrão.


----------



## uchi.m

Traduzir palavrões é que nem fazer cócegas em você mesmo. E ponto final.


----------



## anjinho

Concordo, o meu professor brasileiro me falou q cocô = _poop_


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

uchi.m said:


> Sim, não entendeu porque pegou o bonde andando. Estávamos discutindo se _porra _e _shit _poderiam ser equivalentes.
> 
> Eu também acho! Mas... assim, picanha e coração de frango, tudo bem, certo?
> 
> Tem uns cidadãos brasileiros muito inocentes que me vêm perguntar às vezes como se diz fdp, p** no c*, vá tomar no c*, e similares em japonês.
> Resposta: não tem, não tem, não tem. Aí eu digo: tem burro, maldito, estúpido, preguiçoso, serve? Eles olham pra mim e acham que eu tô zoando com a cara deles. Pois são bem esses os piores insultos na língua japonesa.
> 
> Ok, fica anotado. Merda é cocô em palavrão.



Como bem disse o amigo Out, estamos nos afastando do tema, mas apenas para esclarecer, gostaria de registrar que pensei que a pergunta do Mestre Uchi.m fosse dirigida a mim, já que ele colocou a minha última contribuição em destaque. Se isso era certo, como poderia estar pegando o bonde andando ?

Particularmente, também acho coração de galinha repugnante. Mas, tudo isso é uma questão de gosto e, entendo que não se relaciona com o que se tentava transmitir. 

Interessante essa questão de que mesmo pelo fato de estarmos nos comunicando através do mesmo idioma, parece ser que, às vezes, a compreensão de nossas intenções termina sendo parcial ou mal interpretada... 

Uchi.m, lamento se, de alguma forma, eu o tenha feito se sentir mal, creia-me que não era a minha intençao, pelo contrário: acho suas intervenções sempre muito bem temperadas de sabedoria.

Tudo bem, vamos ao tema central ?

Valeu !


----------

